# Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

```
<p>Canon’s Chuck Westfall has confirmed to CNET that Canon is indeed working on a replacement to the long-in-the-tooth EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L, though no timeline was given as to when we would see it.</p>
<p>Canon also plans to introduce more DO (diffractive optics lenses), though manufacturing costs have to come down before we see more “popular” type lenses. It’s interesting to note that Canon has <a href="http://www.cnet.com/news/canon-reveals-details-for-future-telephoto-lens-line/" target="_blank">patented an EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6 DO IS</a> lens formula in the past.</p>
<p>EF-M isn’t dead yet according to Canon, as they promise to introduce more lenses for the system in the coming months and years.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.cnet.com/news/canon-reveals-details-for-future-telephoto-lens-line/" target="_blank">Read more at CNET</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Sabaki (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

Cue the comments of impending doom and all things miserably associated with the failure that is Canon! :


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

awesome. old 100-400 sells in India like hot cakes and I would expect the same with its replacement lens.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



dilbert said:


> He might as well have said that there will be a Christmas this year and next year and the year after too, along with the fact that Canon will also release a successor to the 5D Mark III.
> 
> There's no news here except that he's trying to quieten down baying on the Internet.



It's extremely rare for anyone at Canon USA to mention specific future products.


----------



## dufflover (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

lol so the Canon 100-400 replacement rumour lives on yet again!
That rumour was due for a reboot about now I suppose hehe


----------



## Jamesy (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

Maybe they are developing a push-pull 100-400 DO for the EOS-M - it will be a tad bigger than the 22mm/2.0 pancake


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



Canon Rumors said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > He might as well have said that there will be a Christmas this year and next year and the year after too, along with the fact that Canon will also release a successor to the 5D Mark III.
> ...


Rare for anyone else in Canon worldwide too. Still, the year of the lens has got a few months to go...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



dilbert said:


> There's no news here except that he's trying to quieten down baying on the Internet.



Yes, all that baying from people who desperately want more DO lenses, and all that baying for more lenses for the EOS M, which is so uber-popular in his home country they only sell two of the current four lenses here. 

There is lots of discussion about a 100-400L replacement, yes. But while a few people are whining about no replacement, the current one sells very well (so well that when they recently dropped lens prices due to the yen's drop in value, they chose to _not_ reduce the price of the 100-400L).


----------



## KarstenReis (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

"The teleconverter technology is used in Canon's broadcast-TV lenses, too, but it's possible Canon could bring it to more EOS lenses"

Interesting. More built in TCs coming?


----------



## lintoni (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

^^^ Just beat me to it!

Interesting that Chuck Westfall also mentions the 200-400's built in TC.

They got so much right with the 100-400, which is why it still sells so well so many years after its introduction. Maybe Canon are thinking they'll need to push the boat out in engineering a worthy successor? 100-400DO with 1.4xTC?

Unlikely, but... 7dII has f8 focusing...


----------



## jthomson (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*


Rare for anyone else in Canon worldwide too. Still, the year of the lens has got a few months to go...
[/quote]

...and who knows what Tamron and Sigma still have up their sleeves.


----------



## dstppy (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

Here I thought these people were all on slashdot decrying how apple is ******* ******* . . .

Good to see Canon is ******* too . . . :


----------



## Etienne (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*


This is the best news I've heard from photokina. I am really glad to hear that EOS-M is not dead. 
I'd like to see Canon answer the Sony A7s in APS-C format.
Use a DPAF sensor, add a swivel screen, and don't skimp on the video features.


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

Make the production costs down and rise the prices up... yeah nice... :-\ :-X

A full frame compact cam from Canon would be nice.. with some nice pancake lenses and EF bayonet...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

GfK gave a market update on camera buying in Europe ahead of Photokina essentially it stated what we already knew about compact cameras and the declines which continue. It did however say that cameras above Euro 2,000 were still selling well and that CILC / CSC cameras were bucking the trend down with the Sony A7 series, Olympus OM-D range doing well. 

I have to say the Olympus OM-D E-M10 which is the cheapest camera in the range gives really good images and compared to full-frame is much easier on the shoulders & back out hiking. Its not up to the Canon 6d in IQ terms but has superior metering at half the cost. Lens wise Olympus have now made pro grade lenses with the latest being a 40-150mm f2.8 which are smaller partially because the image stabilization is in the camera not the lens. 

So given all that Canon need to stick with the EOS-M particularly for Far East & European markets that have adopted these cameras way more than North America.


----------



## e17paul (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



jeffa4444 said:


> GfK gave a market update on camera buying in Europe ahead of Photokina essentially it stated what we already knew about compact cameras and the declines which continue. It did however say that cameras above Euro 2,000 were still selling well and that CILC / CSC cameras were bucking the trend down with the Sony A7 series, Olympus OM-D range doing well.
> 
> I have to say the Olympus OM-D E-M10 which is the cheapest camera in the range gives really good images and compared to full-frame is much easier on the shoulders & back out hiking. Its not up to the Canon 6d in IQ terms but has superior metering at half the cost. Lens wise Olympus have now made pro grade lenses with the latest being a 40-150mm f2.8 which are smaller partially because the image stabilization is in the camera not the lens.
> 
> So given all that Canon need to stick with the EOS-M particularly for Far East & European markets that have adopted these cameras way more than North America.



Well said! It only seems to be North America that has ignored the M. There is another 95% of the planet, measured by population.


----------



## bvukich (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

I know I'm in the minority, but I sure hope the 100-400 replacement is a push-pull zoom.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



bvukich said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I sure hope the 100-400 replacement is a push-pull zoom.



At least two of us in that minority...


----------



## IslanderMV (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



bvukich said:


> I know I'm in the minority, but I sure hope the 100-400 replacement is a push-pull zoom.



Ditto


----------



## fotoray (Sep 17, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



neuroanatomist said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm in the minority, but I sure hope the 100-400 replacement is a push-pull zoom.https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=advantages+of+push-pull+zoom+lens
> ...



I have wondered about the pros/cons of push/pull zoom and found this link, which mentions the 100-400

http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/18551/why-push-pull-zoom-is-not-widespread

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=advantages+of+push-pull+zoom+lens

Interesting discussions with personal preference perhaps a factor. I think the push/pull design has made way for the rotating ring mostly because of recent advances in autofocus. And just maybe the rotating ring may cost less to make??


----------



## bvukich (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



fotoray said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...



I have a strong preference for push-pull (but only in a lens like the 100-400, I would find it undesirable for a shorter lens) for two sports related reasons. 

First is for getting around lens restrictions at many sports venues. It's often based on the physical length of the lens, not the focal length. At 7.4" collapsed and sans hood, it's really quite petite for a lens capable of super telephoto focal lengths. So at a place with an 8" restriction, it's the only way to get out to 400mm without TCs. The 400DO clears a 10" restriction, and you could probably get away with the 400/5.6 as well (it's 10.1").

Second is just the amazing speed you can go from 100-400mm. At 100mm you can see between 1/3 to 1/2 of an american football field from the stands, depending on where you're sitting; which is great for scanning the field for action, then with a flick of your wrist you're at 400mm with just a couple players in your FOV. Try that with any of the 70-200s and a 2xTC. You can probably do it in only about twice the amount of time if your hand is positioned just right on the zoom ring where you can do the whole range without repositioning your hand, otherwise you're probably looking at 5-10x as long.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



IslanderMV said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > I know I'm in the minority, but I sure hope the 100-400 replacement is a push-pull zoom.
> ...



Guess there is 4 of us...at least. I am hoping for a push-pull.


----------



## AlanF (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*




docsmith said:


> IslanderMV said:
> 
> 
> > bvukich said:
> ...


5 of us.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

6 of us


----------



## jarrodeu (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

I like my push pull so that makes 7


----------



## dufflover (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



dilbert said:


> Which makes you wonder how much money is riding on Chuck's comments.
> 
> And if there's money riding on it then Canon must feel at risk due to something ... wonder if Nikon/Sony have briefed various customers/partners on an upcoming lens that will compare favorably to the existing one?



Probably just since there was no mention of one at Photokina, Canon needs to keep the replacement mill turning as usual to keep people keen on waiting lol

(P.S. yes I'm a P-P fan too)


----------



## Hillsilly (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

I suspect that they're just trying to stop sales leaking away. Tamron has their 150-600. Sigma now has two new 150-600s. (Even Fuji is showing off a new 140-400.) The Canon 100-400 is looking a little old and reach limited in comparison and despite comments above about sales holding up, a high number of people will opt for Tamron and Sigma options.


----------



## pknight (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



Hillsilly said:


> I suspect that they're just trying to stop sales leaking away. Tamron has their 150-600. Sigma now has two new 150-600s. (Even Fuji is showing off a new 140-400.) The Canon 100-400 is looking a little old and reach limited in comparison and despite comments above about sales holding up, a high number of people will opt for Tamron and Sigma options.



I currently have both the 100-400 and the Tamron 150-600. The sharpness, color rendition, etc. of these two lenses (at least for me, after MFA on both and a few weeks to adjust to the Tamron) are equivalent, except that the Tamron gets me that much closer. My 100-400 is going up on eBay soon.

I think that Canon should be a bit concerned about Tamron and Sigma in this particular market. Any new 100-400 is going to cost _at least_ $2500, and perhaps it will be closer to $3000. I suspect that the Sigma Sport model will compete with it quite well, and still have the additional reach without TCs. For those of us who don't have the money to sink into a $2500+ lens, the Tamron and, I suspect, the Sigma Contemporary model will provide the performance of the current 100-400 at less than half the cost of the newer lenses, along with that extra 200mm.


----------



## jdramirez (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

Some one locally is selling a 100-400 for $1000... I'm not sure if it is in anticipation of the new one coming out... but it is tempting... even just buying one, using it for a while and then selling it. Tempting.


----------



## pknight (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



jdramirez said:


> Some one locally is selling a 100-400 for $1000... I'm not sure if it is in anticipation of the new one coming out... but it is tempting... even just buying one, using it for a while and then selling it. Tempting.



That seems to be the neighborhood for the 100-400 on eBay, and about what I hope to get for mine. It is an excellent lens, and built like a tank.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



jdramirez said:


> Some one locally is selling a 100-400 for $1000... I'm not sure if it is in anticipation of the new one coming out... but it is tempting... even just buying one, using it for a while and then selling it. Tempting.



That's not far off the going rate. I've seen them listed for that on CL relatively frequently.


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



jdramirez said:


> Some one locally is selling a 100-400 for $1000... I'm not sure if it is in anticipation of the new one coming out... but it is tempting... even just buying one, using it for a while and then selling it. Tempting.


If it's anything close to as sharp as mine is, it's a steal!


----------



## brad-man (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*



Krob78 said:


> jdramirez said:
> 
> 
> > Some one locally is selling a 100-400 for $1000... I'm not sure if it is in anticipation of the new one coming out... but it is tempting... even just buying one, using it for a while and then selling it. Tempting.
> ...



+1 An improvement of the IS system is really all I want. I'm quite happy with the IQ.


----------



## jprusa (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Canon Confirms Replacement of 100-400 Coming, More DO & EF-M Lenses*

CPW - 100-400
Used / Refurbished	Price

B&H Photo Video
Used	Used: 
$929.95


----------

